# ddm tuning led flood light



## bigbadbrad

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/116mm-Round-Hi-Power-LED-Lamp-6-x-3W-Hi-Power-LED

anyone try these? they are 1350 lumens they say, and $39.95 a piece, dont look bad, price is low


----------



## skidooer

WOW I'D say dirt cheap,try some and report back.
I use these (http://www.grote.com/product.php?product_number=63821-5)


----------



## bigbadbrad

well i dont need anymore light, i got enough allready haha, thats why I wanna see someone else try them out


----------



## BORIS

I bought some they will be here tomorrow. I will see how they are.


----------



## bigbadbrad

cool put up some pics when you get them


----------



## deicepro

WOW! That's a low price! Haha that is cheap though, pics.......


----------



## cameo89

Please be sure to tell us how you like them, I got a email from them offering the same light, thinking about changing my 2 35watt floods!


----------



## Yooper75

I may order up a couple of these for back up lights so I can see hooking up our 5er to the truck at night.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm relly happy with other products purchased from DDM, infact I'm planning onordering another HID kit from them soon. Maybe I'll add a pair of these to that order....

Looking for feedback when you get them installed!


----------



## Steve'sZr2

I just ordered a set of these also. It will probably be at least a week before I get a relay harness made and get them mounted but I'll be sure to post some pictures. Also ordered HP6545 conversion H4 headlamps for my fisher.


----------



## JohnnyU

Ordered one this morning along with an HID kit for my wife's car. I decided to only gamble on one light for now...


----------



## bigbadbrad

did anyone get theirs in yet?


----------



## UnderPSI

Although I haven't used these I have ordered a bunch of HID kits from them and they are all great. Easy company to work with.


----------



## cameo89

I love the HID kit I ordered from them, although there prices on HID kits went up by $5 as of jan 1st its still a great price. Im gonna order 3 more kits, a few spare bulbs/tubes and maybe a few of these led lights.

Seems to be a good company


----------



## The Lone Plower

JohnnyU;1187965 said:


> Ordered one this morning along with an HID kit for my wife's car. I decided to only gamble on one light for now...


Hey John, let me know what you think about that one. I'm looking for one to mount on my spreader.

Only complaint I have with DDM so far is their slow a s s shipping. I placed an order before Christmas, and haven't seen it yet. The surf must be kickin, because they aint shippin.

.


----------



## JohnnyU

The Lone Plower;1194159 said:


> Hey John, let me know what you think about that one. I'm looking for one to mount on my spreader.
> 
> Only complaint I have with DDM so far is their slow a s s shipping. I placed an order before Christmas, and haven't seen it yet. The surf must be kickin, because they aint shippin.


The shipping can be kind of slow, but I ordered a couple weeks before Christmas, and received the order on the 23rd.

I ordered my other stuff Saturday and received an email last night saying that it has been packaged and ready to ship. I should have it by mid next week I suppose.


----------



## Dissociative

It all ships slow because they probably don't stock it and the boat
Ride from china takes a while....


----------



## UnderPSI

I usually get my stuff with in the business week


----------



## The Lone Plower

Dissociative;1194710 said:


> It all ships slow because they probably don't stock it and the boat
> Ride from china takes a while....


That's probably true George.

I got my order yesterday, so was about 3 1/2 weeks for delivery. I orderd 2 different kits, and when I opened the box..... There's just a few boxes with ballasts/bulbs thrown in with a couple wire harnesses, and a blue plastic piece(?). Nothing is marked as to what is for which kit/vehicle. Not even a packingslip or anything?

Guess I just hope everything is there and fake it when I do the install. 

Strike two in my book for DDM.

.


----------



## cameo89

My kit came with 2 weather pack connectors, im assuming to use as a extension cord, Idk so I put them in my vehical lighting box and will use them sooner or later, kinda like a freebee.

My kit took 14 days from ca. To mi. But it was during christmas and new yrs. Im taking orders from friends and family that feel in love with my HID lights on my truck.

Anyone ever order a fog light HID kit? Was wondering how long the wires were, where to mount the ballasts?


----------



## JeffNY

So no one has the flood lights yet? If so, post something up


----------



## Steve'sZr2

I did receive my flood lights. Fast shipping, although delayed one day do to some kind of snow disturbance in the Northeast. Dont know what that was all about.

I am working on the wire harness now and should be able to install on the truck wednesday night perhaps. Maybe I can power them on tonight just to see how they do. If it works out I will post some pictures.


----------



## flatlander42

subscribed!


----------



## Steve'sZr2

Okay. Here is a quick comparison of one light. Same camera setting, same height and light in same spot (resting on a bag of salt). Personally, I am very impressed with the amount of light the light puts out. I had no easy way to mount the light higher (say bumper level) so it would shine out like its suppose to but none the less, the difference is substantial. (the light is not pointed straight forward, but the camera is- its the only way I could do everything at once)


----------



## flatlander42

wow!! looks great

Did anybody else notice the price went up?

Now it is 44.95


----------



## JeffNY

I just placed an order for 2 of the LED floods, Ill keep an update on shipping speed and quality. Helluva lot cheaper than the Sound Off ones.


----------



## bigbadbrad

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/110mm-Square-5x3W-HP-Flood-LED-W

they got square ones now too, says they are 1125 lumens


----------



## JeffNY

$5 more will get you the brighter ones though


----------



## JohnnyU

Mine was on the doorstep when I got home last night. I'm impressed by both the light output and external quality of the product. That should say quite a bit coming from me...


----------



## BORIS

They are very bright.


----------



## bigbadbrad

pics anyone?


----------



## JohnnyU

No pictures, but I used it this morning for a salt run, for the price, I think it's a great product. I plan on ordering one or two more.


----------



## livetoplow

Hey i was thinking of getting some of these. I have the older style fisher lights ( ya know the ones that never light up anything ! ) and i was going to mod them and use these lights in place of the fisher lights. I will mod the headlight part of the fisher headlight to mount them.

My question though is, are these ideal for doing that ? Would you say that they would light up much more than the current fisher lights or should i just use these as a reverse light ? Possible mount them on top of the fisher lights and put them on a switch for extra light when needed.

Thanks for any advice !


----------



## JohnnyU

I don't think they are bright enough for primary forward-facing headlights. 

An H.I.D. upgrade might be more suited for your needs.


----------



## livetoplow

Ya but how does one do a HID kit on a Fisher headlight that is a sealed beam and also how to work it into the plow harness. Just need some more light for sure ! The square fishers are horrible on dark back roads

From the picture of that 1 led flood light. I could imagine what 2 would do. That picture is lit up like it is daytime. 

HID would be my dream just do not know how to pull it off without breaking the bank on my current setup


----------



## JohnnyU

livetoplow;1205440 said:


> HID would be my dream just do not know how to pull it off without breaking the bank on my current setup


First, you'll want to convert the sealed beam to composite, using this kit:
http://www.jcwhitney.com/seal-beam-halogen-headlamp-conversion-kit/p2003804.jcwx?filterid=c2824j1

Then purchase the H4 or 9003 HID conversion kit from DDM Tuning.

Done, and less than $100 or a new set of lights.


----------



## livetoplow

JohnnyU;1205578 said:


> First, you'll want to convert the sealed beam to composite, using this kit:
> http://www.jcwhitney.com/seal-beam-halogen-headlamp-conversion-kit/p2003804.jcwx?filterid=c2824j1
> 
> Then purchase the H4 or 9003 HID conversion kit from DDM Tuning.
> 
> Done, and less than $100 or a new set of lights.


Wow thanks for the link for the Lights. Now is there room to mount the ballast inside the fisher light ? Have you done this mod with HID ? Then i just tap into the hot lead and ground on the fisher light itself to ignite the ballast ? I have a DDM kit for my truck and the idea of one for plowing is music to my ears Thumbs Up


----------



## camaro 77

livetoplow;1205626 said:


> Wow thanks for the link for the Lights. Now is there room to mount the ballast inside the fisher light ? Have you done this mod with HID ? Then i just tap into the hot lead and ground on the fisher light itself to ignite the ballast ? I have a DDM kit for my truck and the idea of one for plowing is music to my ears Thumbs Up


go to the fisher section and look for my install pics I just did my lights also


----------



## Santry426

So what do people think of the lights? I was leaning too getting the soundoffs to replace my 55 watt back rack lights but if these are comparable i'd go with these


----------



## JohnnyU

Santry426;1207435 said:


> So what do people think of the lights? I was leaning too getting the soundoffs to replace my 55 watt back rack lights but if these are comparable i'd go with these


I am satisfied so far. I don't, however, have any of the SoundOff lights to compare against.


----------



## JeffNY

My lights shipped yesterday from CA, I expect them around thursday. I was going to get the Sound Off ones, but you can buy 3 of these DDM lights for the price of 1 of the sound off ones. Your only out $45/ea if they are the suck. I have 2 55w halogen now, and I expect these to be better.


----------



## jbutch83

JohnnyU;1207536 said:


> I am satisfied so far. I don't, however, have any of the SoundOff lights to compare against.


I ordered a couple, and have several of the Soundoff lights. Mine are supposed to be here the middle of next week. I'll let you all know how they are and how they compare to the Soundoff when they arrive.


----------



## JohnnyU

jbutch83;1208081 said:


> I ordered a couple, and have several of the Soundoff lights. Mine are supposed to be here the middle of next week. I'll let you all know how they are and how they compare to the Soundoff when they arrive.


Sounds good John. I'm contemplating ordering at least one more to have one on both sides of the spreader.


----------



## PTSolutions

where was this thread when i ordered 2 soundoff 1000lumen lights?? paid the 95 a piece for those. i hope these ddm lights suck for you guys lol.


----------



## rich414

thanks for the posts on LED issue
This is for a light bar on a skid steer Here is the link to another tread that I started with photos
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108756
I have since installed a main lead from the battery to a switch box mounted to the cross bar that the lights are on..no change in brightness as some have suggested might happen with a direct wire.

I have tried 3 different lights, a 4" Wallmart offroad flood light., its way hot and probably sucking lots of amps, I like the light that it produces and nice distance, but need to get 3 more of them, then a new altenator.

I then tried another light $40 with magnetic mount...POOR light quality and the light was yellow, distance was 20 feet I might still have the shipping info and I will post later

Then I tried this http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200407598_200407598. Very bright if you look into it, but only lights 20feet or so but very low amp draw whcih is great. Does anyone have experience with this light? what if I had 5 of them, would the distance increase?

So I am going to give DDM a call tomorrow.
I will let yall know what they say...

My kid just sent me a link to the lights that he has in his toyota truck, they are SO bright, I am surprised that he has not gotten pulled over yet. http://www.hidxenonheadlights.com/ I am going to call them tomorrow, I will post what they say


----------



## JohnnyU

rich414;1210340 said:


> thanks for the posts on LED issue
> This is for a light bar on a skid steer Here is the link to another tread that I started with photos
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108756
> I have since installed a main lead from the battery to a switch box mounted to the cross bar that the lights are on..no change in brightness as some have suggested might happen with a direct wire.
> 
> I have tried 3 different lights, a 4" Wallmart offroad flood light., its way hot and probably sucking lots of amps, I like the light that it produces and nice distance, but need to get 3 more of them, then a new altenator.
> 
> I then tried another light $40 with magnetic mount...POOR light quality and the light was yellow, distance was 20 feet I might still have the shipping info and I will post later
> 
> Then I tried this http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200407598_200407598. Very bright if you look into it, but only lights 20feet or so but very low amp draw whcih is great. Does anyone have experience with this light? what if I had 5 of them, would the distance increase?
> 
> So I am going to give DDM a call tomorrow.
> I will let yall know what they say...
> 
> My kid just sent me a link to the lights that he has in his toyota truck, they are SO bright, I am surprised that he has not gotten pulled over yet. http://www.hidxenonheadlights.com/ I am going to call them tomorrow, I will post what they say


What is there to say? These are being run by several members with good reviews. I have one and I wish I'd ordered two, or four! I also have two of their HID kits and I'm satisfied. As they say on eBay, Buy with confidence.


----------



## rich414

I just ordered 2 of the lights, they said that I should have them by Friday the 28th...I will post what the out come is and if they work for my application.....


----------



## simoncx

rich414;1210340 said:


> thanks for the posts on LED issue
> Then I tried this http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200407598_200407598. Very bright if you look into it, but only lights 20feet or so but very low amp draw whcih is great. Does anyone have experience with this light? what if I had 5 of them, would the distance increase?


I have 2 of these on my tractor, I have them mounted higher up on the rops and they work well. For the money they work good and draw very little amps.


----------



## JohnnyU

George, what kind of pricing can you get on similar LED worklights?


----------



## Dissociative

650 lumen rounds for 55.00

but its not me....see im not a sponsor...its a place on the intranet...


----------



## rich414

simoncx;1211230 said:


> I have 2 of these on my tractor, I have them mounted higher up on the rops and they work well. For the money they work good and draw very little amps.


Simoncx. Give me your shipping address and you can have mine..I have the light mounted on top of my bobcat and I am not getting enough light 30 feet out to light my way...I liked the product because of the LOW amp draw...Just called northern and they said that the light produces 340lumins...this is a quarter of the lumins that the HHD lights for just about the same price


----------



## Brandon29

I have the square ones. They are not installed on the truck yet but I did hook power up to them in the backyard lastnight and WOW! I got a feeling Im going to have to buy some for my other two trucks. Hopefully installing them this weekend. Im waiting for some weatherpack connectors I ordered to come in for the install.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Very interested in some reviews. I need spot light on my back rack and really would like an LED light


----------



## deicepro

Subscribed....


----------



## Brandon29

i will post some pics this weekend.


----------



## rich414

Brandon29;1211780 said:


> . Im waiting for some weatherpack connectors I ordered to come in for the install.


What are the weatherpack connenectors?

I just checked FedEx and it says that I should have my lights by tonight!! installation tonight and I will post pictures and give comments, I hope that these lights are awesome...For shipping I paid $4 more and had them sent 3day air,,,,Order was placed Monday.


----------



## rich414

I received the light this morning and now that it is dark, I did a little test Low beam on truck, the bulb light that I don't remember where I got it, Northerners led and the HDD LED> Conclusion, I am ordering 3 more HHD LED lights tonight, so I will have 4 out the front and 1 out the rear. Fab photo to follow next week. I am going to run the lights directly off the battery with toggle switches for each light.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nice comparison. So are these HHD LED lights the round LED's from DDM that cost $44.95 each? Just not sure why you call them HHD.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

These ones???


----------



## rich414

SullivanSeptic;1215254 said:


> These ones???


thats the light.....
http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/116mm-Round-Hi-Power-LED-Lamp-6-x-3W-Hi-Power-LED
I am extremely picky I have already spent way to much $$$$ other light. These lights are the best yet for the price and remember the AMP draw is not much, compared to BULB type light. The other lights are going in the trash...

Sorry on calling them HHD I should have called them DDM at least I have it typed in all caps!!LOL
Its been a long day


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hear ya. I figured that's what you meant. I just wanted to be sure


----------



## MattyK

subscribed


----------



## Mark13

I ordered 2 of the round lights the other day and got them this morning. Got them mounted up and working on the corners of my rear bumper tonight. I'm very impressed, I got some pictures on my iphone but they pretty much suck. I'll try and get some with a normal camera in the dark one of these nights so you can get an idea of how they do.


----------



## JohnnyU

Rich, if you want to get rid of that northern tool led light let me know. I couuse something like that for my garden tractor.


----------



## Dissociative

Its about time somebody knocked sound off down from the high horse of 120.00 a light


----------



## jbutch83

I got my lights from them yesterday. Overall I am pretty happy. No markings what so ever on the light as to who makes it. They are about half the width of the Soundoff 1400 lights, and are just as bright as the Soundoff lights. I haven't installed them yet, but will be one of these days. We will see how long they last, but for the price I am pretty impressed.

As for buying cheap lights, I know all about that. I have enough lights between my plow stuff and working for the police department, and know that you usually get what you pay for. Somewhat skeptical because of the price, but I am alway willing to try. Again, once I get them up and mounted I will post some pics of them and the Soundoff lights that I already have.


----------



## Mark13

Here's some crappy pictures from my iphone. They are about 3x brighter in person.


----------



## JohnnyU

Mark13;1215690 said:


> Here's some crappy pictures from my iphone. They are about 3x brighter in person.


Good pictures Mark. I'll get some similar comparison pics when I get the second one and get it installed.


----------



## plowzilla

I got both of my lights in from DDM in about a week. I installed a single on one of my spreaders. The light is solid and appears to be bright but I will need to test it in the dark. I will let this post know later how it compares to my old 55W halogen.


----------



## plowzilla

plowzilla;1219210 said:


> I got both of my lights in from DDM in about a week. I installed a single on one of my spreaders. The light is solid and appears to be bright but I will need to test it in the dark. I will let this post know later how it compares to my old 55W halogen.


I installed the one light and it works good; better than the 55W halogen. It is much brighter an easier to aim being mounted on my salt spreader (thinner than the halogen). With less amp/wattage draw, brighter light, and solid design, it is well worth the money. The next test is to see how long they last. Just my 2 cents


----------



## JeffNY

I installed the lights last night, very happy with the quality of the light. They are 10x brighter than the $15 55w halogen lights I had. I mounted them on the top of my salter, and im getting light everywhere, from the bottom of my bumper - out.
One problem, which I will call them about later.... One light is 4300k, and the other is 6000k. Its a noticeable difference. Not sure if its maybe from a lose connection, or just a different batch from china. 
You will not need more than 2 of these.

I'll take some pictures, but you really cant capture the light with a camera.


----------



## rich414

JeffNY;1223752 said:


> I installed the lights last night, .


which lights did you buy>


----------



## JeffNY

The $44.95 ones


----------



## rich414

JeffNY;1224051 said:


> The $44.95 ones


I also go my 3 additional lights yesterday, my first order came in their own boxes and all nicely packaged, the last 3 lights came tossed into a huge box with packing material....Interesting on how the packaging was different. 
I was going to test my lights out last night bu it was to freeking cold! maybe tonigh
question where did you see the "4300k, and the other is 6000k" written on the lights.


----------



## JeffNY

not written on them, just using that as an example.


----------



## rich414

guys, here is my final post on these ddm led lights. they are awesome I have 4 out the front and one out the rear. the switch box in on the side so that you dont have to open the door all the way to switch the lights. the side lights are on seperate switches. the center 2 lights on 1 switch and the rear on the 4th switch. the power is directly from the battery 
GO BUY THEM!


----------



## JohnnyU

My second light showed up on Tuesday just before it let loose. I wired them up together and ran with them on for at least 10 hours. I plow a long rural driveway out in the middle of nowhere and it is DARK! Between the HIDs up front and these opinion the back, I had no problems seeing.

One on each side of the toolbox pointed out would give nice 360° lighting.


----------



## joshg

rich414;1224990 said:


> guys, here is my final post on these ddm led lights. ....GO BUY THEM!


They look great and seems everyone is happy initially. But I think you should come back in 1, 2 and seasons and let us know how they hold up...I'll try to do the same with my soundoffs. I always feel like longevity and durability gets lost on some of this stuff where forums could really capture that experience well. Again...they look great, hope to hear they last for years.


----------



## JeffNY

joshg;1228160 said:


> They look great and seems everyone is happy initially. But I think you should come back in 1, 2 and seasons and let us know how they hold up...I'll try to do the same with my soundoffs. I always feel like longevity and durability gets lost on some of this stuff where forums could really capture that experience well. Again...they look great, hope to hear they last for years.


They're worth it if they last 1 season. Every season after is just bonus


----------



## livetoplow

How do you think these things would work in addition to Fishers horrible MM1 headlights ? Just dont know where to mount them. I think a HID conversion is in order just would like to hear anyone that has success for more than 1 season with them in their Fisher lights


----------



## JeffNY

The price of the HID kit is the price of one of these work lights......try the HID's.


----------



## bigbadbrad

JeffNY;1228404 said:


> The price of the HID kit is the price of one of these work lights......try the HID's.


but then you have to buy lights to mount them in and mount ballasts, and these draw very little power


----------



## rich414

JeffNY;1228404 said:


> The price of the HID kit is the price of one of these work lights......try the HID's.


Please correct me if I am wrong, I think that the HID kit is a new bulb that is placed in an existing light housing and a ballast thing will need to be placed in a box so that it is not exposed to the weather.I think that the ballast get VERy hot?

My kid installed the HID lights in his Toyota truck. I never looked at what he did. They are SO bright I am surprised that he has not gotten a ticket!


----------



## bigbadbrad

i put 3 kits in a car tonight, highs lows and fogs, the slim balasts get hot, the larger boxes dont to much, yes you need to put the kits into an existing light, but the ballasts are allready a box, you dont need to mount them in a nother box, i will get pics tommrow maybe


----------



## JohnnyU

bigbadbrad;1230635 said:


> but then you have to buy lights to mount them in and mount ballasts, and these draw very little power


For the old sealed beam style lights, you'll need to buy new lenses, I've already posted a link to those in this thread. The conversion can be done for less than $90-100. Basically the cost of two LED lights.


----------



## livetoplow

JohnnyU;1230895 said:


> For the old sealed beam style lights, you'll need to buy new lenses, I've already posted a link to those in this thread. The conversion can be done for less than $90-100. Basically the cost of two LED lights.


I have seen the sealed beam lights that have to be bought to put the HIDs into. There were different sizes and was not sure which size and part to get to do the conversion.

Now to power them. Do you tap into the wires inside the Fisher light itself, or do you run a power wire from the battery and have to power them that way ?

I have seen the Ballast mounted in the housing. Does this cause it to get so hot to cause any damage ?

Have you done this HID job and if so how long have you had it without problems ?

I would love to have the light of HID for plowing for sure !


----------



## JohnnyU

I did the upgrade back in December and have had ZERO issues. I used the wiring that was there, it is all plug and play; there is no cutting, splicing of soldering required.


----------



## livetoplow

Ok so i am guessing there should be a headlight plug to plug into the Ballast inside the Fisher light ? Then thats all. I have done HID kits just never in a plow before. Any pictures of the light output ?

Thanks again !


----------



## cameo89

livetoplow;1231052 said:


> Ok so i am guessing there should be a headlight plug to plug into the Ballast inside the Fisher light ? Then thats all. I have done HID kits just never in a plow before. Any pictures of the light output ?
> 
> Thanks again !


Unplug your plow headlight, remove current bulb install HID bulb/tube and plug that set of wires into the HID ballast. 100% plug and play


----------



## livetoplow

Ya i just know i have a sealed beam. Could not remember what the connectors look like inside the Fisher headlight. Does anyone have the part number for the sealed beam light that i need to do the conversion ? Also if the connector is the right one inside the fisher light


----------



## JohnnyU

I don't really have a good picture that's not taken during a blizzard...









Here's the rear lights:


----------



## fatboyNJ

how do you guys think these lights would work for back up lights mounted on a back rack of a shortbed pickup?? think they would produce ample emough light?


----------



## 04tundra

check out my thread, i just put LED flood lights on my back rack.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1231533#post1231533


----------



## livetoplow

JohnnyU;1231274 said:


> I don't really have a good picture that's not taken during a blizzard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the rear lights:


Those lights are much......Brighter than my fisher lights. Are those still the old style lights or newer style ? I know with my lights i have to switch my lens since the stock fishers are a sealed beam. Those are nice. I do many back roads that do not believe in street lights and would love to have light like that in front of me !!!!


----------



## JohnnyU

Those are buyers snowdogg lights.


----------



## cameo89

Mine showed up yesterday, got them installed today and wow so much brighter, I snaped a pic of 1 led and 1 55watt halogen, ill upload pics tonight or tomorrow to show the difference


----------



## Hubjeep

plowzilla;1223742 said:


> I installed the one light and it works good; better than the 55W halogen. It is much brighter an easier to aim being mounted on my salt spreader (thinner than the halogen).


That convinced me, thanks. Ordered a couple for the boat, plan to paint housings white. Low amp draw is important, and these are the same price as 55W halogen lights.

Hella marine LED lights are only 240 Lumens for $140, forget that.


----------



## cameo89

Here is a pic of 1 ddm led on the left (drivers side) and a standard 55 watt on the right (passenger side)

I dont have any pics of both at night yet.


----------



## rich414

ddm leds are the way to go!!! great photo of the differences!


----------



## cameo89

rich414;1264318 said:


> ddm leds are the way to go!!! great photo of the differences!


Yes they are, I have removed my ddm leds from from salter and plan to mount them to my rear bumper (I cant go all summer with out them..lol) But this summer I will order 2 more replacements for my salter, (next winter with 4 led floods will be great)

Maybe once I get them wired and mounted to my truck Ill snap a pic at night time.


----------



## Steve'sZr2

Finally had time to install the ddmtuning 6led flood lights today and take some pictures. . Worth every penny. Will definitely buy another set.


----------



## bigbadbrad

so how are these holding up for everyone? I bought a new tractor and thinking about throwing a set of these on it think one in the back 2 in the front be good


----------



## Mark13

bigbadbrad;1276060 said:


> so how are these holding up for everyone? I bought a new tractor and thinking about throwing a set of these on it think one in the back 2 in the front be good


Mine go on every time my truck goes in Reverse. Never missed a beat so far.


----------



## samjr

*Now do u got too ?*

when u hook up to back up lights do u still put relays ?
Or is the draw low so u dont got too ?


----------



## bigbadbrad

anyone try the square ones? I am thinking of useing those ones, would look better on tractor and match the other lights that I want to put on it


----------



## Hubjeep

samjr;1276068 said:


> when u hook up to back up lights do u still put relays ?
> Or is the draw low so u dont got too ?


No need for relays, current draw is very low.

BBB,
The square ones should be very similar to the round, minus one LED, and 225 lumens.


----------



## peterk800xc

*Harness?*

Just got a pair of these delivered. Upon opening I find a wire harness with a plug in end on it.Were there supposed to be another end included or just cur it off completely and do the + and - hookup with the wires.I never saw another end avaiable on their website. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hubjeep

peterk800xc;1279081 said:


> Just got a pair of these delivered. Upon opening I find a wire harness with a plug in end on it.Were there supposed to be another end included or just cur it off completely and do the + and - hookup with the wires.I never saw another end avaiable on their website. Thanks in advance.


Mine did not come with another end. I may cut the plug off and solder/shrink-wrap the connections.

It's a weatherpack connection, which are good quality, I think auto parts stores sell those connectors if you wanted to retain the one that comes with the light.


----------



## Rc2505

I bought 8 square ones, and 6 rounds. Man these are nice lights for the price. Plenty bright enough too. I would guess 1 of these lights equalls the light output of a pair of the 55 watt halogens. My only complaint is they are floods, so the light doesn't carry as well as a nice spot.


----------



## cameo89

I have sice moved my DDMtuning led floods from my salt spreader to my rear bumper, just could'nt live with out them ALL summer...lol


----------



## blogsdon

I mounted a set of the square ones on my back rack. Best 90.00 I ever spent. Tey light up like day time.

Brian


----------



## JFon101231

Would any of you consider these "too" bright, at least the round 6 LED versions? With some of those pics, and i'll admit it is hard by camera to see, would seem too bright if there was a car that was behind you waiting for you to back up and move forward, for example. I'm wondering whether i'd be disappointed with the square ones, but don't want to blind people because they would be mounted on the bumper like Cameo89.


----------



## rich414

JFon101231;1289897 said:


> Would any of you consider these "too" bright, at least the round 6 LED versions? With some of those pics, and i'll admit it is hard by camera to see, would seem too bright if there was a car that was behind you waiting for you to back up and move forward, for example. I'm wondering whether i'd be disappointed with the square ones, but don't want to blind people because they would be mounted on the bumper like Cameo89.


these lights are VERY bright, if a car was behind you, depending on how you have the lights adjusted you WILL blind them, well at least thats true with mine..
look at the photos on post 67 
and post 76 are my photos
the photos are a great prepresentation of what your gonna get.


----------



## JFon101231

I was a little bit nervous, but then I comforted myself into the 6 LED round versions figuring the 5 LED square ones, even with "only" 1125 lumens would probably still blind anyone around 

I was a little surprised by the $20+ for shipping to CT, so total was just over $100. I cannot wait to get them installed!


----------



## cameo89

well for being able to see backing up at night, they are fantastic....they are as bright if not brighter than headlights, I have 6k 35 watt HIDs and they are bright...I have resized as of this weekend that I NEED to install them on a switch, took the family out to the drive-inn and had some static on the radio frequency and I needed to back up to gain signal and I was not able to do that due to my bright ass leds....lol

on another note I just installed 194 white ice leds in the cab of my truck and wow I should have done this years ago, did my license plate lights too, gonna do all my running, turning and tail lights in led soon.

anyways I have NO regrets on buying the DDM led floods.


----------



## bigbadbrad

if you do all your turn signals you will have problems with the flasher, they will blink like you have a burnt light cause they do no draw enough, you either have to do only the front or back led, or get a load amplifer to trick it into thinking that it is a normal bulb scroll to the bottom of the page on this link and that is what i am talking about

http://www.truxaccessories.com/main/LA_Electrical.html


----------



## Hubjeep

I got two of the round ones and painted them white for the boat. The low-current draw is especially nice on the boat. Very bright lights, will buy again.


----------



## Hubjeep

White light under top is an older sealed (30+?) LED 4" trailer backup light, nowhere near as bright as these 6-LED lights.


----------



## cameo89

bigbadbrad;1290576 said:


> if you do all your turn signals you will have problems with the flasher, they will blink like you have a burnt light cause they do no draw enough, you either have to do only the front or back led, or get a load amplifer to trick it into thinking that it is a normal bulb scroll to the bottom of the page on this link and that is what i am talking about
> 
> http://www.truxaccessories.com/main/LA_Electrical.html


wow thanks for the info, I didn't know that...I been trying to do everything I can to my truck to help with amp draw considering I have the plow & Salter, I have 2 new batteries, smaller underdrive pulleys, custom 48" led Lightbar, led backup lamps, HIDs in my truck as well as my plow lights....my heater motor is my BIG amp draw, but there's not much I can do about that....


----------



## Hubjeep

UPDATE:
the "stainless" hardware is not a very good grade, bolts are showing some rust, no biggie will replace them with marine hardware. 

People are VERY impressed with how bright they are.

Northern Tools sells a light that looks exactly like these do for $69.99 each (Search: "Truck Star LED Utility Light" on their site).


----------



## peterk800xc

*DDM Light plug?*

I just got a set of these for my truck and am looking for the other half of the connecting plug that came attached to the wire out of the light.I have been to 3 auto parts stores and none of them have this connector.How are others hooking their lights up? This looks like a fairly weatherproof plug and really don't want to cut it off to hardwire it.Thanks in advance.


----------



## cameo89

peterk800xc;1300643 said:


> I just got a set of these for my truck and am looking for the other half of the connecting plug that came attached to the wire out of the light.I have been to 3 auto parts stores and none of them have this connector.How are others hooking their lights up? This looks like a fairly weatherproof plug and really don't want to cut it off to hardwire it.Thanks in advance.


I sent you a reply back to your message, I may have the female ends you need, you will need to either post a pic, email or text me so I can be sure its correct.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

How are these holding up for you guys that have had them for any amount of time? I have been trying to order these for the last couple of days and the website is not cooperating...gonna try the phone number next, we'll see what happens


----------



## peterk800xc

*Good Company!*



Fire_n_Ice;1301262 said:


> How are these holding up for you guys that have had them for any amount of time? I have been trying to order these for the last couple of days and the website is not cooperating...gonna try the phone number next, we'll see what happens


Hello- I bought some of these lites last fall and will be installing them soon.I called their Customer Service phone on Wed. and was on hold for 35 minutes! I was just about to hang up when a Rep picked up the phone.I was inquirin about the female ends to the male plugs already on the lite itself.You have 2 choices, either find a female end ( after 6 auto parts stores, none found) or cut the plug off and harwire it.The Rep told me there is a harness available for $9,95.Great except when I went to order it on the website, the harness turned into a $30 harness with shipping! I think I found a pair of the female ends thanks to a Member on here who gratiously offered me a set that he was not using. These lites are well made and very bright! The price has gone up though as last Fall I paid $29 each and now theya re like $40ish.But even at the higher cost, they will last longer than many of the other lites guys are using.


----------



## cameo89

peterk800xc;1301340 said:


> Hello- I bought some of these lites last fall and will be installing them soon.I called their Customer Service phone on Wed. and was on hold for 35 minutes! I was just about to hang up when a Rep picked up the phone.I was inquirin about the female ends to the male plugs already on the lite itself.You have 2 choices, either find a female end ( after 6 auto parts stores, none found) or cut the plug off and harwire it.The Rep told me there is a harness available for $9,95.Great except when I went to order it on the website, the harness turned into a $30 harness with shipping! I think I found a pair of the female ends thanks to a Member on here who gratiously offered me a set that he was not using. These lites are well made and very bright! The price has gone up though as last Fall I paid $29 each and now theya re like $40ish.But even at the higher cost, they will last longer than many of the other lites guys are using.


When I ordered mine last yr I paid $108 shipped for 2.
I had a handfull of those plug ends I will be sending you from one of the many HID kits I bought, every light/kit I have bought from DDM has lasted and are still as bright as the day I installed them....i think im gonna go ahead and install 6k 55watt HIDs in my bright light sockets on both my truck and plow....im just not sure about the warm up time between bight & low....

I will do my best to ship those plug ends out tomorrow, worst case monday morning.


----------



## peterk800xc

cameo89;1301400 said:


> When I ordered mine last yr I paid $108 shipped for 2.
> I had a handfull of those plug ends I will be sending you from one of the many HID kits I bought, every light/kit I have bought from DDM has lasted and are still as bright as the day I installed them....i think im gonna go ahead and install 6k 55watt HIDs in my bright light sockets on both my truck and plow....im just not sure about the warm up time between bight & low....
> 
> I will do my best to ship those plug ends out tomorrow, worst case monday morning.


Thanks again!!! Pete


----------



## flatlander42

what's the big deal with cutting off the plug and hardwireing it?

I mean, a little time,solder and some heat shrink it would be good to go.


----------



## peterk800xc

flatlander42;1301608 said:


> what's the big deal with cutting off the plug and hardwireing it?
> 
> I mean, a little time,solder and some heat shrink it would be good to go.


No big deal just I want to take the lights off the bar every Spring.Unplug and go! Otherwise I would have hardwired it.


----------



## deicepro

Can someone post a pic of the end that is on the light? Im sure I have the ends you guys need....


----------



## flatlander42

peterk800xc;1301614 said:


> No big deal just I want to take the lights off the bar every Spring.Unplug and go! Otherwise I would have hardwired it.


If getting the connections you need falls through......you could always cut off the stock plug, hardwire a pigtale to the lights...and go from there with your "new" pigtail.

But I do agree that it would be nice to have the stock ones in use. They allmost should send them connected and have bare wire from there.


----------



## EGLC

just ordered a set of the square ones for my dump...we'll see how they do...should be nice during fall cleanups, backing up to trailers & of course plowing


----------



## bigbadbrad

any one try some of the other ones on ebay? they have some that are from diffrent dealers but claim to be brighter lumens, also i found a neat one that is a made like a bar i think it would work good on my tractor for snowblowing this winter but not sure how it will hold up

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_W0Q...emZ380362947344QQsspagenameZSTRKQ3aMEWAXQ3aIT

that one is the bar 4700 lumen 72w

or these ones they say 1950 lumens
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_W0Q...emZ130566383257QQsspagenameZSTRKQ3aMEWAXQ3aIT


----------



## cameo89

flatlander42;1301618 said:


> If getting the connections you need falls through.....


I did ship his female plug ends on sat. morning. he should be good to go as these are the same ones I used for my ddm lights


----------



## cameo89

deicepro;1301615 said:


> Can someone post a pic of the end that is on the light? Im sure I have the ends you guys need....


They are the same female plug ends that chevy truck headlights use in the late 90's


----------



## peterk800xc

*Thanks!*



cameo89;1301923 said:


> I did ship his female plug ends on sat. morning. he should be good to go as these are the same ones I used for my ddm lights


Thanks for the ends. Pete


----------



## risin187

*is this it?*

Hi folks I'm going to order a couple of these $97.00 to my door. Are these the same led lights? 116mm $39.95
Thanks

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp


----------



## deicepro

Northern Tool sells some LED lights now, I think they are 1400 lumens and $70 each....


----------



## Hubjeep

Risin187 - yes, they are the same ones.

The northern tool ones may be the same too. These are made in China, sold by many retailers. DDM has the best prices.


----------



## peterk800xc

*Round ones*



risin187;1344822 said:


> Hi folks I'm going to order a couple of these $97.00 to my door. Are these the same led lights? 116mm $39.95
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp


I have the round ones and our Village Highway Foreman wants the info on where to get them for their plow trucks after seeing the ones on my truck.They are the brightest lites I have ever seen or had on a truck.Kinda like to see what I'm going to back into!!!!!!!! LOL.:salute:


----------



## Hubjeep

deicepro;1344826 said:


> Northern Tool sells some LED lights now, I think they are 1400 lumens and $70 each....


On sale, but still more expensive, look like exact same ones http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200482377_200482377


----------



## Red02F250

After reading so many raves about these lights and seeing the pics, I decided to try them out for myself. I ordered 4 (2 for the truck and 2 for inside an enclosed trailer) and can't wait to get them on and try them for myself.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I've got 4 of them on the way for the back of my truck and for the salt box...


----------



## cartec01

right now ddm has another 1350L led besides the ones you guys have been talking about. Also, it appears there LED's can be ordered as either spot or flood depending on what you click under "lamp style" right above "add to cart." have any of your ordered them as spot lights compared to flood lights or are the actually the same lights?
Thanks


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I noticed the same thing and was considering trying them out, but didn't want to gamble the money on it. I think the 4 I ordered will give me plenty of light.


----------



## Red02F250

Like DeereGreen, I noticed the option to select Flood or Spot as well. I was intrigued, but decided to stick with the floods as that will suite my needs the best. I have a Whelen Mini-Edge lightbar with takedowns and alleys that I turned around backward so I can use the takedowns as work lights and they're more like a spot light anyway. I'll try to post some pics once I receive the lights and get them installed.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Just ordered 2 for my new truck


----------



## bersh

cartec01;1350176 said:


> right now ddm has another 1350L led besides the ones you guys have been talking about. Also, it appears there LED's can be ordered as either spot or flood depending on what you click under "lamp style" right above "add to cart." have any of your ordered them as spot lights compared to flood lights or are the actually the same lights?
> Thanks


Although not the DDM lights, I ordered what appear to be the same lights off ebay. I ordered two flood and one spot, as I wasn't sure about the pattern they would throw. The flood lights are VERY flood, and the spot is a bit tighter but really isn't what I would consider a spot beam. The combination of the three is pretty impressive. I've got the two floods pointed the the side and the spot pointed in the middle and they work very well.


----------



## kevlars

bersh;1352673 said:


> Although not the DDM lights, I ordered what appear to be the same lights off ebay. I ordered two flood and one spot, as I wasn't sure about the pattern they would throw. The flood lights are VERY flood, and the spot is a bit tighter but really isn't what I would consider a spot beam. The combination of the three is pretty impressive. I've got the two floods pointed the the side and the spot pointed in the middle and they work very well.


Let's see some pics. Also, a link to the eBay listing would be great.

kevlars


----------



## bersh

kevlars;1352678 said:


> Let's see some pics. Also, a link to the eBay listing would be great.
> 
> kevlars


These pics never turn out right, but here goes.

As a reference, the snow pile is 20 yards behind my truck. No critiquing of the plow job - this is a field next to the house I was just moving snow out of the way and trying to get the ground to freeze.

This is one flood the others are covered up.









This is with the two floods.









This is all three. I didn't have another hat to cover up the floods for a spot only, sorry.


















ebay link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280746888415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## kevlars

Thanks, bersh. Those look great. Also, thanks for the link. Looks like good deals.

kevlars


----------



## Racer26

Reading over all these reviews and seeing the pictures of these LED lights have impressed the heck out of me. Finally there are some affordable and reliable LED work lights on the market.

I'd really like to see some additional pictures on the flood vs. spot pattern as I am planning on ordering some of each for the front of my truck as aux fog lights and driving lights.

While I was thinking about it last night, I became curious as to whether there were amber versions of these lights. I figured keeping the same style of light on the front of my truck would keep a clean look.

Come to find out, there are. Same affordable price, also 1350 lumens. I'd really like to see some pictures of this style!

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200490179_200490179


----------



## bersh

Racer26;1352917 said:


> Reading over all these reviews and seeing the pictures of these LED lights have impressed the heck out of me. Finally there are some affordable and reliable LED work lights on the market.
> 
> I'd really like to see some additional pictures on the flood vs. spot pattern as I am planning on ordering some of each for the front of my truck as aux fog lights and driving lights.
> 
> While I was thinking about it last night, I became curious as to whether there were amber versions of these lights. I figured keeping the same style of light on the front of my truck would keep a clean look.
> 
> Come to find out, there are. Same affordable price, also 1350 lumens. I'd really like to see some pictures of this style!
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200490179_200490179


I'll get some pics tonight against the garage door of each.


----------



## Red02F250

It would be prudent for DDM Tuning to show pictures of installation and use as well as diagrams showing the different beam patterns. Lucky for them they have people here on Plowsite to do their marketing for them.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

There are amber one. I know rigid makes some and they would work even better for back up lights.


----------



## bersh

pic of setup









These 3 are from about 15' away from the garage.

All On









Spot









left flood


----------



## bersh

These are from about 6' from the garage

spot









left flood


----------



## Racer26

bersh;1353548 said:


> These are from about 6' from the garage
> 
> spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left flood


Thanks for the pictures! That looks awesome.

The distances were also helpful as I'm trying to decide whether these would be powerful enough to mount on a headache rack facing forward, and have some useable light out front instead of just lighting up the hood.


----------



## cartec01

Bersh,
Thank you very much for taking the time and taking the pictures. It is really helpfull. If you had your choice of the following, which would you have? two floods or two spots on the back of your bumber?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## bersh

Racer26;1353733 said:


> Thanks for the pictures! That looks awesome.
> 
> The distances were also helpful as I'm trying to decide whether these would be powerful enough to mount on a headache rack facing forward, and have some useable light out front instead of just lighting up the hood.


The floods will light up the hood for sure. The pics are a bit deceiving, as the floods are quite a bit wider and more diffused pattern. The camera makes it appear more focused than it is.

I could get by with the two floods, or possibly one of each. Considering I have all three, I figure why not use them. The three lights draw less than the two rubber par36 tractor lamps I had on it previously (4.3 amps vs. 5.6 amps), and put out over 100 times more light.


----------



## bersh

Red02F250;1352986 said:


> It would be prudent for DDM Tuning to show pictures of installation and use as well as diagrams showing the different beam patterns. Lucky for them they have people here on Plowsite to do their marketing for them.


For the record, I didn't buy my lights from DDM. The lights I bought are the same as the DDM lights, for a similar price when you consider shipping, and without the heavily reported DDM shipping delays and 'issues'. I had these lights 3 days after hitting buy-it-now.

As a side note, the lights appear to be well made. The aluminum housing seems pretty tough, and the stainless hardware seems to be OK as well. My biggest concern at this point is the fact that LED don't produce any heat on the lens surface - their heat is generated in the back and the housing serves as a heat sink. I'm not sure if I'm going to have issues with snow freezing to the lights or not, guess time will tell.


----------



## bersh

cartec01;1353836 said:


> Bersh,
> Thank you very much for taking the time and taking the pictures. It is really helpfull. If you had your choice of the following, which would you have? two floods or two spots on the back of your bumber?
> Thanks
> Dave


That's a tough one to answer. If you're mounting them a bit higher I think two floods would be fine. If you have them lower, probably two spots. I could get by with either on my light bar I think.

I haven't used them enough yet to really say for sure though.


----------



## mcfly89

just ordered 4 spots and 4 floods from the guy on ebay. Great thread and GREAT info


----------



## ajordan193

For those of you who have ordered these lights. Which would you prefer mounted to the top of a Back Rack....Flood or spot?


----------



## Dissociative

Jesus Christ....how many people are gonna ask between flood and spot....the pictures and review is done people....make your own choice based on what you see.....let's not have ten pages of the same questions.


----------



## ajordan193

Dissociative;1357530 said:


> Jesus Christ....how many people are gonna ask between flood and spot....the pictures and review is done people....make your own choice based on what you see.....let's not have ten pages of the same questions.


Sorry didn't see this was discussed before as most people are mounting the lights on or below the bumper. If I found an answer for my question I wouldn't have asked it.


----------



## peterk800xc

Dissociative;1357530 said:


> Jesus Christ....how many people are gonna ask between flood and spot....the pictures and review is done people....make your own choice based on what you see.....let's not have ten pages of the same questions.


HEY! MAKES GOOD READING DUDE.Thumbs Up


----------



## Hubjeep

bersh;1353863 said:


> My biggest concern at this point is the fact that LED don't produce any heat on the lens surface - their heat is generated in the back and the housing serves as a heat sink. I'm not sure if I'm going to have issues with snow freezing to the lights or not, guess time will tell.


Excellent point, that happens to LED traffic lights around here. I suppose the same would occur with LED lightbars too though, and have not heard too many complaints.


----------



## Red02F250

I just got a pair installed a few days ago, wired into the trailer reverse wire under the rear bumper on my truck. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! I have forgotten that they're back there until I go in reverse at night, and realize there is a lot of light behind me. They're definitely one of the cheap and easy mods to the truck that were worth every penny.


----------



## Black01Z

Has anyone had any problems with theirs? I have had mine a little less than a year and one of the lights is about half as bright as it should be. Just wondering if I should order more or switch to a different brand. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Young

From what I've been reading everyone likes them and I guess they've been lasting. I ordered a pair about a week and a half ago and it says it shipped but from REP. of CHINA. I guess you can find them on ebay. Hopefully I get them soon, it's the last thing I need to do for one of our trucks.


----------



## CGM Inc.

I also ordered some last week!


----------



## 04tundra

ordered my DDM tuning square LED lights and they are bright..i had a set of the round ones and i think the square ones spread the light better. heres a pic, ill have more tomorrow.


----------



## bersh

Black01Z;1371609 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with theirs? I have had mine a little less than a year and one of the lights is about half as bright as it should be. Just wondering if I should order more or switch to a different brand. Thanks.


LEDs don't wear out like an incandescent bulb - they should either work or not work. Check for corrosion at any of your contacts, and make sure you still have a good ground.


----------



## s&mll

bersh;1371966 said:


> LEDs don't wear out like an incandescent bulb - they should either work or not work. Check for corrosion at any of your contacts, and make sure you still have a good ground.


Absolutely False

Leds do dim with age. Most made and sold in US are set to some sort of standards. I doubt DDM tunning lights use quality parts. (granted I just bought cheap LEDS from eBay myself, But I use these lights 3 months a year& they have cree chips in them)

I cant say for these lights because there is no specs. But high quality LEDS are set to L70 standards. Which means that at the the life expectancy they will still be 70 percent of their original lumens. These Leds normaly have very tight cri

Now cheap LEDS ddm tunning and anything you buy that well is cheap probably has a L20 rating. Plus the cri can be all across the board. Meaning one can be 6k Kelvin and the next 5700k


----------



## bersh

s&mll;1372124 said:


> Absolutely False
> 
> Leds do dim with age. Most made and sold in US are set to some sort of standards. I doubt DDM tunning lights use quality parts. (granted I just bought cheap LEDS from eBay myself, But I use these lights 3 months a year& they have cree chips in them)
> 
> I cant say for these lights because there is no specs. But high quality LEDS are set to L70 standards. Which means that at the the life expectancy they will still be 70 percent of their original lumens. These Leds normaly have very tight cri
> 
> Now cheap LEDS ddm tunning and anything you buy that well is cheap probably has a L20 rating. Plus the cri can be all across the board. Meaning one can be 6k Kelvin and the next 5700k


I wouldn't say my statement is false. Speaking in general terms me saying LEDs don't wear out like incandescent lights is correct, because they don't. Do they dim over time, sure, but they really don't start to dim until they near the end of their useful life. An incandescent bulb is self destructing every time you turn it on, starting with the first time you turn it on, and most are rated for anything between 800-2000 hours of operation. These "cheap" LEDs are rated for 30,000+ hours of operation. After 2000 hours of operation they should still be as bright as the first day to our eyes, though a light meter may tell a different story. Color index has nothing to do with longevity, but you are correct in that they won't all be exactly the same color in this price class. For the money though, close enough.

All of the LEDs in that lamp shouldn't be dim. If it was a couple of them, it would be one thing, but to have all of them dim to me means something else is going on. If it's not the wiring, then there is a chance the circuitry running the LEDs is messed up. I'd think this is more apt to be an issue with the cheap lights than the LEDs wearing out after a season of use.


----------



## Sno What

I ordered 4 of the large, round "spot" versions last year. A pair sat under the bumper of my old plow truck for about 5 months. I took them off when I traded the truck in. Both had moisture inside the lens. I called DDM tuning - they warrenteed them, but I had to pay for shipping back to CA. The other pair I kept in the garage, but mounted on the front of the new truck, one on each side of the lic. plate. Now one of those has moisture in it too. Anyone else have this problem yet - maybe just a bad batch? 

I guess you get what you pay for - next time I'd go with Soundoff or maybe those Rigid Industries ones. In addition, they seem like them have cheap plastic lenses - so maybe not a good idea on the front - the non-fogged one has a couple of good scratches from rock strikes.

By comparision the Hella dual beams halogens that the LED's replaced were still going fine after 5 years...but they suck down a lot more juice.


----------



## s&mll

bersh;1372223 said:


> I wouldn't say my statement is false. Speaking in general terms me saying LEDs don't wear out like incandescent lights is correct, because they don't. Do they dim over time, sure, but they really don't start to dim until they near the end of their useful life. An incandescent bulb is self destructing every time you turn it on, starting with the first time you turn it on, and most are rated for anything between 800-2000 hours of operation. These "cheap" LEDs are rated for 30,000+ hours of operation. After 2000 hours of operation they should still be as bright as the first day to our eyes, though a light meter may tell a different story. Color index has nothing to do with longevity, but you are correct in that they won't all be exactly the same color in this price class. For the money though, close enough.
> 
> All of the LEDs in that lamp shouldn't be dim. If it was a couple of them, it would be one thing, but to have all of them dim to me means something else is going on. If it's not the wiring, then there is a chance the circuitry running the LEDs is messed up. I'd think this is more apt to be an issue with the cheap lights than the LEDs wearing out after a season of use.


Incorrect again. The greatest impact of diminishing light from led is normally within the first few hundred hours. Then over the rest of its life 5 million hours. Or how ever long the board hold up it diminishes everyday. The actual diodes don't just go bad. They just diminish overtime. Just like an undervolted halogen. The reflector blacks out before the filament breaks. And just because it says 30k hours that doesn't hold a grain of salt in my book. They only warranty for a year. Which makes me think they have more faith in it lasting about a year which is around 8k hours.


----------



## bersh

s&mll;1372471 said:


> Incorrect again. The greatest impact of diminishing light from led is normally within the first few hundred hours. Then over the rest of its life 5 million hours. Or how ever long the board hold up it diminishes everyday. The actual diodes don't just go bad. They just diminish overtime. Just like an undervolted halogen. The reflector blacks out before the filament breaks. And just because it says 30k hours that doesn't hold a grain of salt in my book. They only warranty for a year. Which makes me think they have more faith in it lasting about a year which is around 8k hours.


I have a feeling the 1 year warranty has more to do with the plastic lens, water leaking, and internal circuits driving the LEDs than it does with the bulbs.


----------



## rich414

Guys, I really F'd up today, I dropped my light bar 18feet onto the concrete garage floor, see post 76 in the thread and broke all the lights. $250 (?)wasted.. The LED lights were the 116mm 6x3w Hi Power 1350 Lumens. 
http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp
As you can read from my previous posts, I was VERY happy them.
There is no major snow in the forecast so I have a few weeks to get something in my hands and installed

I need a LOW amp draw for this many lights

What should I replace them with?


----------



## peterk800xc

rich414;1376641 said:


> Guys, I really F'd up today, I dropped my light bar 18feet onto the concrete garage floor, see post 76 in the thread and broke all the lights. $250 (?)wasted.. The LED lights were the 116mm 6x3w Hi Power 1350 Lumens.
> http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp
> As you can read from my previous posts, I was VERY happy them.
> There is no major snow in the forecast so I have a few weeks to get something in my hands and installed
> 
> I need a LOW amp draw for this many lights
> 
> What should I replace them with?


If you were happy with the previous lights, I would just buy new ones again.


----------



## Maleko

rich414;1376641 said:


> Guys, I really F'd up today, I dropped my light bar 18feet onto the concrete garage floor, see post 76 in the thread and broke all the lights. $250 (?)wasted.. The LED lights were the 116mm 6x3w Hi Power 1350 Lumens.
> http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp
> As you can read from my previous posts, I was VERY happy them.
> There is no major snow in the forecast so I have a few weeks to get something in my hands and installed
> 
> I need a LOW amp draw for this many lights
> 
> What should I replace them with?


Soundoff or Ridgid


----------



## 04tundra




----------



## rich414

04tundra
which lights are these?


----------



## rich414

Maleko;1377334 said:


> Soundoff or Ridgid


cool sites thanks. I was always wondering where to get the electronics to make your taillights flash.


----------



## 04tundra

> 04tundra
> which lights are these?


they are the DDM tuning SQUARE led work lights.

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp


----------



## Mr.Markus

rich414;1376641 said:


> Guys, I really F'd up today, I dropped my light bar 18feet onto the concrete garage floor, see post 76 in the thread and broke all the lights. $250 (?)wasted.. The LED lights were the 116mm 6x3w Hi Power 1350 Lumens.
> http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp
> As you can read from my previous posts, I was VERY happy them.
> There is no major snow in the forecast so I have a few weeks to get something in my hands and installed
> 
> I need a LOW amp draw for this many lights
> 
> What should I replace them with?


If you were happy with them buy 3 of the 125mm ZX series. (Square ones 2.25A each). 2000 lumens each for $60/a piece . That's 600 lumen more than you had before with 3 lights.


----------



## rich414

I ordered the new light and here is the delivery notice that DDM sent me.....I hope they are not on a boat to America! LOL

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment 
Processed Through Sort Facility, December 17, 2011, 1:12 am, SUZHOU, CHINA PEOPLES REP 
Acceptance, December 16, 2011, 8:59 am, CHINA PEOPLES REP


----------



## Mr.Markus

I posted these in another thread...but seeing as you guys like the comparisons over here....here you go.

The drivers side has a DDM 1350 lumen , the passenger side has a generic rubber casing utility light. I like the crispness to the LEDs better.They seem to eliminate the shadowing I was having before. For those of you who are adding a ton of these let me remind you that in bad weather too much light can be a bad thing.


----------



## flatlander42

If you still have both lights like that on your truck....could you do a favor?

Cover up one light at a time. I think the LED is lighting up the house in the cheap light's pic!

Great Pic! Thanks for posting!



Mr.Markus;1382933 said:


> I posted these in another thread...but seeing as you guys like the comparisons over here....here you go.
> 
> The drivers side has a DDM 1350 lumen , the passenger side has a generic rubber casing utility light. I like the crispness to the LEDs better.They seem to eliminate the shadowing I was having before. For those of you who are adding a ton of these let me remind you that in bad weather too much light can be a bad thing.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Too late........ Couldn't wait to get rid of the cheap lights. The new one was on first thing after my salt run this morning.lol.


----------



## Hubjeep

rich414;1382896 said:


> I ordered the new light and here is the delivery notice that DDM sent me.....I hope they are not on a boat to America! LOL
> 
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> Processed Through Sort Facility, December 17, 2011, 1:12 am, SUZHOU, CHINA PEOPLES REP
> Acceptance, December 16, 2011, 8:59 am, CHINA PEOPLES REP


Yeah, I think they drop-ship direct from the factory in China, got some HID's from them a while back saw China all over the bruised cardboard shipping box.


----------



## Santry426

Damn now 2000 lumen lights.....Anyone have those yet and can report your thoughts


----------



## risin187

*from ebay*

I ended up buying 4 of the floods from the ebay link that was posted I ordered on tuesday 12/20 and 12/22 at my door free ship also. 135.00 for 4. pics next week when I install them.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Mine just arrived the other day.


----------



## plowsi

JeffNY;1207678 said:


> My lights shipped yesterday from CA, I expect them around thursday. I was going to get the Sound Off ones, but you can buy 3 of these DDM lights for the price of 1 of the sound off ones. Your only out $45/ea if they are the suck. I have 2 55w halogen now, and I expect these to be better.


Did you buy bixenon?


----------



## Santry426

Just ordered two of the 2000 lumen square one's will report back when they get of the boat from china!


----------



## Santry426

Well the 2000 lumen's finaly got of the boat from china hooked them up and they SUCK....Seem brite but barly cast any light beyound the truck. Nothing like the cheapie KC lights I had on there........I guess the search goes on


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Update on mine...I ordered 4, put one on the truck and I'm happy with that. I'm going to put one more on the passenger side just to make it look right.

The other two are going to go on my Teryx for work lights splitting and loading firewood if we don't have quite enough daylight. 

So far it's been a very good purchase.


----------



## CGM Inc.

Just put some aux backup lights on


----------



## ken643

Santry426;1452225 said:


> Well the 2000 lumen's finaly got of the boat from china hooked them up and they SUCK....Seem brite but barly cast any light beyound the truck. Nothing like the cheapie KC lights I had on there........I guess the search goes on


I agree, I put the 2000 lumen LED on my jeep I got the flood pattern. They are bright to look at yes, but dont go any distance at all. Very diaspointed. Maybe I should have gotten the spot pattern instead of the flood, the flood made more sense at the time for plowing. The pics of the 1350 lumen lights look great. these 2000 flood are not good.


----------



## ken643

Mr.Markus;1382933 said:


> I posted these in another thread...but seeing as you guys like the comparisons over here....here you go.
> 
> The drivers side has a DDM 1350 lumen , the passenger side has a generic rubber casing utility light. I like the crispness to the LEDs better.They seem to eliminate the shadowing I was having before. For those of you who are adding a ton of these let me remind you that in bad weather too much light can be a bad thing.


Are your 1350 LEDs flood or spot patten? I bought the 2000 lumen flood from DDM and they dont throw much light at all. They a re bright to look at, but would never light up that house like yours are.


----------



## TLB

You guys are going to make me spend some money ! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus

ken643;1482584 said:


> Are your 1350 LEDs flood or spot patten? I bought the 2000 lumen flood from DDM and they dont throw much light at all. They a re bright to look at, but would never light up that house like yours are.


1350 flood.


----------



## ken643

*Ddm led lights*



Mr.Markus;1483467 said:


> 1350 flood.


I sent back the 125mm 2000 lumen flood, and got the same light in a spot. Much better lights for a back up light. The floods on this particular light just were not bright enough at all. I'm happy now and a lowerd my power draw on the jeep.


----------



## ken643

*Beware of DDM Tuning*



ken643;1486459 said:


> I sent back the 125mm 2000 lumen flood, and got the same light in a spot. Much better lights for a back up light. The floods on this particular light just were not bright enough at all. I'm happy now and a lowerd my power draw on the jeep.


I have been dealing with them for about a month to return a set of LED FLOOD lights, they were horrible. After back and forth and being instructed to ship them back to them, they declined the return and I am now paying shipping to get the crappy lights back. If you buy from them make sure you are 100% correct in what you want and how they perform, returning and exchanges are not likely to happen. Not a happy DDM tuning customer. $90.00 bucks down the drain plus another $25 for round trip shipping.


----------

